# diy magic trick table (hiding an actor)



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

found a simple diy for making a table you can hide an actor in..
they demo a hand-grab scare and a floating head illusion.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:That is such a cool idea! I love it!


----------

